
How to Avoid Shiny Object Syndrome and Stay Focused - TakakiTohno
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/344495
======
generictype
This reminds of me of that xkcd comic about how the decision making process
can take longer than just executing both options. It's a struggle discerning
what's worth your time and what's an irrelevant shiny object, and that
discernment process itself can be a waste of time.
[https://xkcd.com/1445/](https://xkcd.com/1445/)

